# Clean and fluffy again...



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Around here the fields are packed with cow pats at the moment. A certain furry someone likes nothing better than to slurp at them, step in them and occasionally roll in them (and it's not Neil). Yesterday I realised her white bits were basically yellow so 'twas bath night


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I recognise that look 

Think young Poppy is all set for a doodle dash in her wet coat !! 

She's gorgeous

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Do we get an 'after' pic too (before she's back to her 'before' look?!)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww little Poppy looks so cute Hope she doesn't pull a Willow on the top of your stairs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Why why why why do they do this?????
But I bet poppy was very pleasant to cuddle after her bath.
Ralph rolled in something yesterday not sure what exactly, but when he came bounding back over the field and I grabbed his collar put him back on the lead - let's just say I wasn't impressed! I got more than a collar in my hand!!! Urgh.
He got tied to the fence at home, hosed, shampooed, hosed, shampooed and hosed and shampooed. Smelling a little more pleasant today.
Ruby's turn today - she stinks too, just stinky doggy though not pooy thankfully.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Do we get an 'after' pic too (before she's back to her 'before' look?!)


That is the after bath pic  I need to use something other than the iPad so I can use a flash. She then proceeded to run up and down the stairs in the classic fashion as predicted by Mairi! And she's so soft now I don't want to go back out there in this nastiness


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha i know exactly what you mean, I hate taking R&R after they've had a bath, I like to keep them clean for as long as possible


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Why why why why do they do this?????
> But I bet poppy was very pleasant to cuddle after her bath.
> Ralph rolled in something yesterday not sure what exactly, but when he came bounding back over the field and I grabbed his collar put him back on the lead - let's just say I wasn't impressed! I got more than a collar in my hand!!! Urgh.
> He got tied to the fence at home, hosed, shampooed, hosed, shampooed and hosed and shampooed. Smelling a little more pleasant today.
> Ruby's turn today - she stinks too, just stinky doggy though not pooy thankfully.


I know, yeuch! I might have to turn into some sort of fetishist and put rubber gloves on to go walking, if it's not something vile in her mouth it's on her [insert body part here]


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

There is Im Sure, some wonderful animalistic instinct scientific proven answer to my question why? Why? Why? Do dogs roll in s**t
And I don't get that scent marking thing, aren't they meant to want their smell to be strong and scent everything - so why douse themselves in eau de parfumerie a la s**t


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think I got sprayed with that last time I accidentally blundered through the grown up make up section at John Lewis


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm nice lucky you! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I think I got sprayed with that last time I accidentally blundered through the grown up make up section at John Lewis


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

yes you can def see the I'm about to dash look in that picture.


----------

